# Lighting system is buzzing (MR16's) need your help



## Pacifico (Dec 31, 2016)

All,

New home construction and the lighting system buzzes loudly like stadium lights when turned on and dimmed. It's a centralized lighting system with the following:

Crestron CLX-2DIMU8 dimming modules
Lightech LET60 LW Electrical transformer inside each Nora 4" recessed can
Ushio Halogen MR16 12v 50W 36deg bulbs 100398

According to the Crestron site the dimming module should be compatible with the Lightech Electrical transformer. When the dimming module turns on a switch leg it sounds like a large "inrush" buzzing noise. Then, when the switch leg is dimmed, there is a constant buzz (loud). The Electrician and AV guys can't figure it out. It's a really nice new home and the lighting system sounds like an old tennis court lighting system. Is there someone here who could point to a potential problem with the Electrical wiring that is causing this loud buzzing noise? Supposedly all switch legs have the same can, transformer, and bulbs installed. They all buzz.

I'm not an electrician but it sounds like something is not grounded properly. Any ideas to troubleshoot? Thanks for your help.

Here's a link to the products that are being used:

Crestron CLX-2DIMU8
https://www.crestron.com/products/model/CLX-2DIMU8

LET60 LW 
https://www.pegasuslighting.com/ele...c-transformer-low-wattage-start-lightech.html

NLIC-401AT/1EL - 120V/12V Electronic Transformer, Rated for 50W
http://www.noralighting.com/uploads/specs/NLIC-401_spec.pdf

USHIO MR16
https://www.amazon.com/Ushio-100039...4&sr=8-4-fkmr0&keywords=ushio+mr16+50w+100398


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi what's your name?

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

Did you READ the OM and installation guide? Change the the output setting. Try a magnetic transformer light.... 

Halogen bulbs won't last dimmed.
Some cheaper bulbs actually buzz... can you localize the buzz producer?


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

Your sparky couldn't figure it out?


----------



## Pacifico (Dec 31, 2016)

No, that's why I'm reaching out hoping someone has come across this before.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Try a different bulb.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

I don't know what a centralized lighting system is, but often it's the dimmer. I'd swap one out and see what happens.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

MarkJames said:


> I don't know what a centralized lighting system is, but often it's the dimmer. I'd swap one out and see what happens.


That's a $2000 dimming module, let's start with a 79 cent bulb.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> That's a $2000 dimming module, let's start with a 79 cent bulb.


Ok, roger that.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

The Inner10 troubleshooting process, start with the cheapest and easiest fix.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Call Crestron and ask. I'd say your halogen bulb is most likely the culprit. The dimming module says it works on LED's, try that.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

KennMacMoragh said:


> Call Crestron and ask. I'd say your halogen bulb is most likely the culprit. The dimming module says it works on LED's, try that.


It's a reverse phase dimming module, which is spot on for ELV power supplies.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> It's a reverse phase dimming module, which is spot on for ELV power supplies.


True, when I installed some zwave switches in my parents house, the supplier checked my design to make sure all the parts were compatible, as far as controllers, modules, etc. I'd imagine Cestron does the same thing, so his parts are probably good. But as I recall, my supplier paid no attention to the type of light bulbs being used. That's something we have to figure out. So you're probably right, it's not a very good bulb for that set up.

If you're going to spend all that money on smart house wiring, then I don't see why you would want halogen bulbs anyway. Use LED's, little energy lost in heat or sound. My guess is his electricians never installed this system before. These lighting systems aren't done very often. So his electrician just gave him the cheapest bid on bulbs so he could get the job, without knowing the outcome. Where were you at Inner? :laughing:


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

They have to use the cheap bulbs they blew all the money on the lighting system.

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

KennMacMoragh said:


> True, when I installed some zwave switches in my parents house, the supplier checked my design to make sure all the parts were compatible, as far as controllers, modules, etc. I'd imagine Cestron does the same thing, so his parts are probably good. But as I recall, my supplier paid no attention to the type of light bulbs being used. That's something we have to figure out. So you're probably right, it's not a very good bulb for that set up.
> 
> If you're going to spend all that money on smart house wiring, then I don't see why you would want halogen bulbs anyway. Use LED's, little energy lost in heat or sound. My guess is his electricians never installed this system before. These lighting systems aren't done very often. So his electrician just gave him the cheapest bid on bulbs so he could get the job, without knowing the outcome. Where were you at Inner? :laughing:


Meh bulbs are never my choice last year I had an install about 10k square feet and the designer used halogen mr16s.


----------



## Pacifico (Dec 31, 2016)

We've already tried changing bulbs and it still buzzes with a lower watt or different manufacturer MR16. We are using MR16 due to the quality of light. The LEDs aren't there yet except for maybe Soraa LED MR16's at $20 a bulb. The crestron dimming module is a universal dimming module so it should be compatible with most anything, and according to the Crestron website the dimming module is compatible with the electronic transformer. I figured there might be someone out there who works with crestron systems and could speak to the problem. Maybe not.


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

The module operates in 3 modes, are you using the correct mode?


----------



## Pacifico (Dec 31, 2016)

Fouthgeneration said:


> The module operates in 3 modes, are you using the correct mode?


I already told them to change them to reverse mode...didn't make a difference. They're still buzzing. is this the mode you are referring to or is there something I'm missing?


----------



## nesc39 (Nov 20, 2014)

Why are the adding the Pegasus transformer into the Nora can when it already comes with one? Am I reading this correct?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pacifico (Dec 31, 2016)

nesc39 said:


> Why are the adding the Pegasus transformer into the Nora can when it already comes with one? Am I reading this correct?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Nora can came with the GE Lightech LET60 LW electronic transformer. That's the only transformer in the can and it came from Nora that way.


----------

